# Thomson TCW 690 / NOOS, configurer les ports de mon routeur wi-fi



## ANARQUE (11 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour, je souhaiterais configurer les ports de mon routeur* Thomson TCW 690, je me suis donc connecté au serveur (http://192.168.0.1) mais j'avoue ne rien comprendre aux notions de Trigger Range / Target Range, Forwarding? .
Je recherche un tuto ou quelqu'un qui a été confronté au probleme.
Merci d'avance

* à des fins de partage


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Janvier 2006)

ANARQUE a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je souhaiterais configurer les ports de mon routeur* Thomson TCW 690, je me suis donc connecté au serveur (http://192.168.0.1) mais j'avoue ne rien comprendre aux notions de Trigger Range / Target Range, Forwarding? .
> Je recherche un tuto ou quelqu'un qui a été confronté au probleme.
> Merci d'avance
> 
> * à des fins de partage



J'ai un modem routeur WiFi fourni par Noos mais qui est un TCW 710.

http://192.168.0.1 ne te permet pas de te connecter à un serveur mais à ton modem-routeur pour faire des réglages.

Qu'appelles tu à des fins de partage ? 
Réponds moi exactement et je pourrais sans doute t'aider.


----------



## ANARQUE (12 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour, je souhaite en fait me connecter à SoulSeeX, SolarSeek, Bit Torrent, MlMAc - enfin pratiquer le peché à la mode du p2p. Il me faut pour cela ouvrir certains ports.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Janvier 2006)

ANARQUE a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, je souhaite en fait me connecter à SoulSeeX, SolarSeek, Bit Torrent, MlMAc - enfin pratiquer le peché à la mode du p2p. Il me faut pour cela ouvrir certains ports.
> Merci de votre aide.



J'utilise LimeWire Pro et tout se fait sans ouvrir quelques ports que ce soient puisque tout est géré par le logiciel de LimeWire et le modem-routeur WiFi de Noos.

Pour mes firewalls :
- sur ma machine, NetBarrier est activé en mode client.
- sur mon modem-routeur WiFi de Noos, mes réglages firewall sont les suivants. C'est la pièce jointe FireWall modem-routeur. Il suffit de cliquer sur apply pour que les données soient transmises au routeur. 
Si comme moi, tu as Virtual PC et Windows, pour mettre à jour Windows avec Windows Update, il faut décocher Filter activex et Filter Java Applets. Et une fois mis à jour Windows, régler tel que sur la pièce jointe.

Mon P2P est LimeWire Pro.

Je te conseille LimeWire dont il existe une version gratuite et un version payante qui est LimeWire Pro que j'ai désormais et qui me donne entière satisfaction. Je te donne le lien général :

http://www.limewire.com/french/content/home.shtml

et un lien pour le téléchargement. La différence entre LimeWire Pro et la version gratuite est "De meilleurs résultats de recherche, Téléchargements à vitesse Turbo, Connexions à davantage de sources, Garanti sans publicité ni logiciels pré-installés, Des thèmes spécifiques à LimeWire PRO"


http://www.limewire.com/french/content/download.shtml


Quant à la vitesse voilà ce que j'ai obtenu avec LimeWire Pro: 273 ko/seconde !!!! C'est en pièce jointe.


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Janvier 2006)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> - sur mon modem-routeur WiFi de Noos, mes réglages firewall sont les suivants. C'est la pièce jointe FireWall modem-routeur. Il suffit de cliquer sur apply pour que les données soient transmises au routeur.
> 
> Quant à la vitesse voilà ce que j'ai obtenu avec LimeWire Pro: 273 ko/seconde !!!! C'est en pièce jointe.



Je ne pouvais pas inclure les pièces jointes dans le message précédent. Les voilà.


----------

